# F370 black acoustic



## GO_SLASH (Aug 3, 2008)

Im looking to buy a yamaha f370 black acoustic but i only no looks. can some on tell me the price or a thing or two about it. thanx again guitarers


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's the yamaha website: http://www.yamaha.ca/content/guitar/products/acousticguitars/F370/keyfeatures.jsp

Here's what they say about it: 

_"The dreadnought style guitar comes with a spruce top, nato back and sides and rosewood fingerboard and delivers a robust, tonally well balanced sound with clearly defined high end and deep, solid lows". _

Regards,

ZF


----------

